# Collecting honey labels



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Does anyone collect labels from honey jars and other containers? I noticed this morning that I have a variety of honey from different places and they all have unique labels. Just curious about whether any of you have collections going.


----------



## Star G (Mar 8, 2005)

Funny that you should raise that particular howl, coyote, right now. I just now saw your post. Today I drug out the 2 or 3 dozen honey jars and buckets (most of them still with the original honey in them) which I had on a back shelf. Oldest is about 75, some 30-50, some 15-20. About 2 dozen different outfits. Most from the SW, one from Africa, two Mexico, one from the Middle East (Michigan). Nothin from the Far East (NH, NY, NC). Debatin with myself what to do with them.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I took all those old nasty lookin honeys, some even with fruit, and started a batch of mead. None of the labels would come off in one piece.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

No lables but i did find an glass bear at my uncles house.Had forgotten about it. I use to play with it when i was a kid.This is the only glass bear i have ever seen,but then i do not look for them either.It is about the same height as a 24oz plastic bear but much fatter at the bottom so i would guess it will hold 32oz or more.On the bottom is reads MFRD BY SNOWCREST BEVERAGES INC PAT PEND SALEM MASS.
Do any of you have,collect or know anything about glass bears Just wonder how old this thing might be.All i remember when i was young is the section box honey that my Dad and Grandma got off there bees.If we did have anything but comb honey it came from the unsaleable sections.Dad tells me he never botteled honey and does not remeber what honey bottels looked like years ago.Imagin that from i guy 81 and had no need for bottels or buying honey.He still goes out back here and watches my bees now and then and thinks the motor on my extractor is much better than the crank lol


----------

